# the arrival of Ella louise missed by daddy (induction)



## mummy_em

Well this is rater late as Ella is now 4 months old lol but i want to share my amazing birth with you lol

Ella louise 
born on the 22nd of march
weighing 7lb 9oz

a bit of history first Ella is my 4th and last baby all of my labors had been the same very long not a lot happening then given snycotnin drip and epidural my shortest labour was 27 hours.

i went in to hospital on the 21st of march to be induced at 38+4 due to previous large babies and spd i was checked over and given my first pessary at 10pm and then when to sleep for the night i had a few mild period type pains but nothing painful.

the next morning they put me on the monitor and my little lady was to busy sleeping so went for this breakfast when i was checked again they where able to break my waters rather than give me another pessary this was at around 10am.
after they broke my waters thing started to kick of i was getting contractions every 3-4 mins but they where only lasting 45ish seconds and i knew that was not long enough to do any thing i was reading my book and swaying to help things along i got moved to delivery suite. 

i got there and had the best midwife who i have had before she is great and so funny she sent us for a walk to see if i could get the contractions to last longer we came back an hour later and there was no change they where hurting and i was having to breath through them but where still not long enough the midwife said she was going to start me on the drip to speed things along so i asked for the epidural there and then :blush: she said oh lets just see how you go so she started the drip at 2.15pm and was ok for a little bit then they started to get more pain full lasting for around 1 minuet and a half with a min in between i then asked for the epidural again and she gave me gas and air so i tryed that for a bit i did not like it to start with but it soon became my best friend i was having a laugh with hubby and the midwife inbetween the contractions and eating chocolate buttons and tea :haha: 

i again reached the piont where the g&a was not enough hubby went to tell the midwife i was asking for an epidural again but while he was out there he also told them i did not really want one as i had told him i wanted to do it with out one:dohh: 

the midwife came in and asked if i wanted her to check me i had not been checked since i had my waters broken so i jumped at the chance to find out how far alomg i was hubby said he was going to go out for a cigarette as he does not like the whole internal thing lol so off he went and the midwife began i thort i would be about 4 cm she said "oh your about 7 cm but your very streachy" then it felt funny some thing i had never felt before then the next contraction came and out came my baby girl with the cord wrapped round her legs a few times like a little mermaid (the midwife had never seen this before) she was put straight on to my chest i didnt even push i could not belive it hubby was still not back and had missed it :dohh: you should have seen his face when he walked back in bless him she was born at 4.53pm so from the drip starting to her being born it took 2hours 38mins it was the most amazing experience i have ever had:cloud9: i just wish hubby had been there but on the plus side he has now quit smoking lol 

if you made it to the end well done and thanks for reading xx:flower:


----------



## leigh568

Wow what a brilliant story! Bet your hubby was gutted to have missed it but lucky you not having to push! x


----------



## isil

that's amazing! what do you think the midwife did up there?! Congratulations on your baby girl :hugs:


----------



## Kitten-B

Congratulations!

Gutted your husband wasn't there but oh how I love stories where by some mircale everything goes relatively easy in the end - probably won't be so lucky but knowing I could be helps to ease my fears, thanks!


----------



## kiwimama

What a lovely birth story - it must of come at such a shock for your hubby coming in expecting you to still be in labour and you have had your baby! 
Ella is gorgeous (and has a beautiful name!) :winkwink:


----------



## v2007

Aww what a lovely birth story. 

My OH nearly missed Taylors birth, he was off trying to find a Auxillary nurse to change the sheets in our room. 

He came back in the room at 12:37, she arrived at 12:39 :dohh:

V xxxx


----------



## Justagirlxx

Congrats hun!! OMG I cant believe he missed it for a cigarette I would be so upset! But its not like anyone knew it would be so soon thats crazy! Anyways Im gonna make sure mine doesn't go out to smoke at all during the last part! We will have to get some nicotene gum or something!


----------



## billy2mm

oh wow that is such an amazing story!!!


----------



## mummy_em

thankyou ladies for raking the time to read it i didnt thing any one would bother lol it really was great and didnt even hurt that much to be honest but seeing as my last baby before her was 9lb 12 she was tiny compared to him lol xxx


----------



## mummy_em

isil said:


> that's amazing! what do you think the midwife did up there?! Congratulations on your baby girl :hugs:

i think she just gave it a bit of a strech but what ever she did it worked :thumbup:


----------



## babyblessed

bless, ive been the same with my two, nothing then the drip then a few hours till delivery, next time I am just going to be like "okay, I am in labour, drip now please :)"

congratulations on your little girl.


----------



## KiansMummy

What an amazing story congrats xx


----------



## mummy_em

thankyou its nice to share it with you lovely ladies xx


----------



## cleckner04

What a story! I giggled when you said your hubby has now quit smoking. :rofl: Congrats hun!! :flower:


----------



## mummy_em

lol thankyou :flower: x


----------



## sarah0108

congratulations hun :cloud9:


----------



## flubdub

Wow thats amazing!! Your poor OH lol 
Congratulations :flower:


----------



## lucy_x

congrats!


----------



## 3rdandlastime

awwww how amazing!!! I'd of loved a short induction like that lol!!! My inductions took 3 days n 4 days till i got into the labour stages :(

Sorry ur hubby missed it, but at least he has quit smoking now!! xxx


----------



## bambikate

oh wow congrats xx


----------



## PoppyPainting

Hi mummy_em, followed your link from the question I posted re inductions. What a story! thankyou for sharing it x :hugs:


----------



## Mummy2B21

Congrats :) x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww sorry to hear that daddy missed the birth, he must have been gutted! Congratulations on your baby :)


----------



## _jellybean_

Wow! Question....did hubby quit smoking because he missed the birth of his baby because he was having a cigarette? Just curious. Great birth story hon!


----------



## preggymammy

That's amazing! I'd love to have a labour like that... Pop!! Lol congrats xx


----------

